# Raleigh Hand pump



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 26, 2019)

Does anyone know how to use a vintage Raleigh frame pump?
Cheers


----------



## Oilit (Feb 26, 2019)

If it works like the one on a '60's Norton Atlas, the threaded fitting you can see (for the valve stem) is on the end of the rubber air line which is pushed up into the pump. You pull the line out and there's a screw with male threads on the other end. This screws into the other end of the pump. A lot of times rust and dirt make it hard to pull the air line out, it was a snug fit. This was for motorcycles, but the pump looked similar to the ones on bicycles.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 27, 2019)

Oilit said:


> If it works like the one on a '60's Norton Atlas, the threaded fitting you can see (for the valve stem) is on the end of the rubber air line which is pushed up into the pump. You pull the line out and there's a screw with male threads on the other end. This screws into the other end of the pump. A lot of times rust and dirt make it hard to pull the air line out, it was a snug fit. This was for motorcycles, but the pump looked similar to the ones on bicycles.



What does it mean when the air pressure stops in the connection tube?
Cheers


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 27, 2019)

The tube is bad or has dirt or something blocking the internal hole.  Roger


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 27, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> The tube is bad or has dirt or something blocking the internal hole.  Roger



I thought it might be that but I can build pressure on my finger


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 13, 2019)

It leads me to believe the valve stems have changed since they where made


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 13, 2019)

A picture would help. It sounds to me like the pin in your inner tube's valve is not getting depressed.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 13, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> A picture would help. It sounds to me like the pin in your inner tube's valve is not getting depressed.



I also believe that’s what’s happening but I don’t know how to fix it


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 13, 2019)

Picture?


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 13, 2019)

Hope this works


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 31, 2019)

It appears to be missing the part that depresses the pin in the valve. I might have an extra pump hose that will work for you.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 6, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> It appears to be missing the part that depresses the pin in the valve. I might have an extra pump hose that will work for you.



So there used to be a pin inside?
Thanks


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 11, 2019)

Like this


----------

